# Gold Confiscation by Feds



## austexdude (Nov 6, 2008)

Yesterday I talked with a 70 year old master jeweler and he told me from insiders he has talked to he was told the US Gov will do a gold confiscation within the next couple years...

He sounded very very sure of himself and was smart enough to know about things that most people don't...eg. NWO, Global government ect...

It will be a cold day in hell before I turn in any gold willingly...

They better bring a vast team armed with metal detectors and shovels.

Anyone else caught wind of this confiscation?


----------



## Shecker (Nov 6, 2008)

It has been done before. What the government does once it will repeat. Only a matter of time. Eventually even the feds will realize that the only real money is gold and silver and they will confiscate.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## butcher (Nov 6, 2008)

seems to me they are already siezing the gold bearing public land.
they tried few years back to make my private property and make it into national monument, thank God it didn't happen, proposal said I could live there but no non native plants or animals, only goverment approved buildings and many other restrictions, I fear this next AdMIN,


----------



## viacin (Nov 6, 2008)

They don't have to take it, just make it illegal to have it again. Better start burying. However, this does smell of conspiracy theory to me. I think I'll keep going as usual untill I see the leglistaion in congress. Don't forget, no matter how bad the govt wants your gold, the rich people rule this world and they want it even worse. I suspect we will be ok. Money really does make the world go 'round ya know.



austexdude said:


> He sounded very very sure of himself and was smart enough to know about things that most people don't...eg. NWO, Global government ect...



Different people see this differently. Some would say this makes him a crackpot, others a genius. It all depends on their faith in the unseen evil. I still think we will all die of natural causes long before the new roman empire comes around, be it heart attack or black holes. There have been screams of NWO for at least two thousand years. Some may admire the man stockpiling canned foods in his basement now, but what about the greek man salting down his meat and locking his doors waiting for the world to end 1,500 years ago? I see no difference between the two, they both have a deep faith in their own paranoia. Hardly a good atribute of character to weight his virtue against.


----------



## Shecker (Nov 6, 2008)

You won't see it in Congress anymore than they did when Roosevelt seized the gold. Executive Orders become l;aw by being published in the Federal Registry.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## viacin (Nov 6, 2008)

This gives me just one more reason to move next to Noxx. Maybe I should ask if he has a room for rent?


----------



## Lou (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll worry about it when it happens.


----------



## Noxx (Nov 6, 2008)

Eh, still living with my parents (I'm 18 after all, and I have my lab at home), I do not have much room to rent 

But I'd be glad to meet any fellow refiners who would come by Quebec...


----------



## qst42know (Nov 7, 2008)

I find the idea of government confiscation unlikely. The monetary system has already been disassociated from metals. Today's monetary system runs on electrons in which they have far more control. The government no longer needs to hold gold or any other physical form (not even paper)to represent value. When anything they want to accomplish can be done with a few key strokes including manipulating the value of your metals why would they need to come get it?


----------



## Shecker (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't worry about now because I don't have any gold to confiscate. But I seen the proposal for this.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## jsargent (Nov 7, 2008)

The flip side of gold confiscation is having our fiat paper money backed by gold. Let's suppose for a moment our beloved government declared an ounce of gold to be worth no more and no less than say $600 until further notice. We would then have one of the strongest and most desirable currencies on the planet. If I had to turn in my gold at $600 an ounce to accomplish this I might be inclined to do so. At least enough of it to satisfy the rev'noors :wink:


----------



## Shecker (Nov 7, 2008)

Exactly (considering conspiracy theories aside) that is not part of what is planned. If it is not to be used for currency why would they want to confiscate the gold (and silver)?

Randy Hecker


----------



## Seamus (Nov 7, 2008)

Controle facter. It's socialism, for controle to see if we will follow like sheep. Let's get back to capitalism and collect the scrap and ore. Are you with me on this venture.


----------



## Seamus (Nov 15, 2008)

Gold confiscation. Yes, but they have to pry it from my cold dead hands.

The golden rule, those with the gold rule.


----------



## Oz (Nov 15, 2008)

The relevance and importance of Gold in the World Monetary System

http://www.gata.org/files/PeterMillarGoldNoteMay06.pdf


----------

